# Putting a hyperlink in your signature?



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

putting a clickable url in your signature? Can it be done?

Is it purposely disabled or can I just not work out how to do it?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Why?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Why?


So he can link something to it.... Why else? :confused1:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

What/where does the link take you? just out of curiosity. Could be a problem - I'd check with the Moderators beforehand.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

You probably can't use a html anchor tag link due to html being disabled on forums for security. Try using information for link[/ur]


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> So he can link something to it.... Why else? :confused1:


Because its probably for advertising, or why link to anything


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Because its probably for advertising, or why link to anything


Could be a blog journal link in his signature?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Could be a blog journal link in his signature?


This


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't worry, I don't want to add any value to the forum with it. :laugh:

I just brazenly want to piggy back on UK-M's incredible google rating and create a back link to mybusiness site that should do a bit of SEO for me.

I could just post a link in a post. But I figured that 1739 links would impress google even more. Most people looking wouldn't ever realise link was there at all :whistling:

Anyway, it appears that code linking has been disabled in signatures to vex deviant freeloaders like me (apart for mods and board sponsors it would appear)

Damn you Mr and Mrs Uk-Muscle!


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Gridlock said:


> Don't worry, I don't want to add any value to the forum with it. :laugh:
> 
> I just brazenly want to piggy back on UK-M's incredible google rating and create a back link to mybusiness site that should do a bit of SEO for me.
> 
> ...


Either epic troll or epic fail. Can't decide.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Either epic troll or epic fail. Can't decide.


Trolls usually go to great lengths to conceal their nefarious intentions (initially at least), whereas I have been quite open about the nature of my actvities.

So it must be epic fail.


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

Gridlock said:


> Trolls usually go to great lengths to conceal their nefarious intentions (initially at least), whereas I have been quite open about the nature of my actvities.
> 
> So it must be epic fail.


Well said. Perhaps you could blame it on your younger brother who was on your account?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, at least you were honest, and a damn good plan


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Kimball said:


> Lol, at least you were honest, and a damn good plan


I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for you darn kids.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Gridlock said:


> I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for you darn kids.


And google's ability to recognise when this happens.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Gridlock - we are on the verge of making a simple Commercial Signature package available for members who wish to promote their own business on UK-M.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Top stuff


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jamiegeddon said:


> Either epic troll or epic fail. Can't decide.


I can assure you he's not a troll!!


----------

